# Abandoned Dogs in Mott?



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

This is sort of a follow-up on the german shorthair thread.

I have heard that some fly-in hunters from out of state abandon their hunting dogs in the Mott area when they go home after a hunt. Aparently, they don't want to deal with the dogs for the next year. They just have another one trained and bring them along again the next year. uke:

Well, anyway, I am just trying to confirm this. I have heard that there are so many of these abandoned dogs that they are straining the ability of the local humane society to take care of them. I am wondering if it might be worth a visit to Mott to pick up one of these dogs from the local humane society.

Any thoughts?


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Definitely might be worth a call to them at least. See if the rumor is true and what they have available. Also would be great to catch some of these idiots if it is true.

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

I heard of an instance like this happen in the Garrison area. Two hot shots from NC or SC were up there hunting pheasants and brought a GSP with and when they went home left the dog. Also, the airlines will only let you bring 2 pieces of luggage back with you, and neither can be more than 50 lbs. each. So by the sounds of it they are trading pheasants for GSP's.

H2OfowlND


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I hope that this proves to be just a rumor. The thought of it makes me sick. If it were found to be true and someone were caught they should have hunting privileges revoked for a lifetime. I would prefer an alternative punishment, but what I am thinking would be illegal.


----------



## Cedar Creek (Sep 15, 2003)

If they are doing it, which there probably are folks who would,I doubt they are leaving dogs and exchanging the pheasants for the trip home. A dog in its kennel is not one of your checked bags. Airlines charge a seperate fee for dogs. Now they might be buying one way fares for the poor dogs. People sure are some pitiful folks sometimes.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

First of all, I don't believe this. Second they would be wasting more money leaving the dog, buying a new one, and paying to have it trained then it would cost to fly it back and leave it in the backyard and trow it a bone every once and awhile. But if it is true, I would look to adopt one of these dogs soon before the pound corupts them.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I dont know why the dogs wouldnt work out. If they have been trained you could probably work with them. But that could be tough everyone has their own style of training so you dont know what your getting into. If you try it good luck let us know who it goes.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

This can't be true. I'd leave my hunting partner before I left my dog!


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I don't think it is true either, and if their are no facts to back it up the thread should be locked.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

i call BS on the story


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I don't know if it happens in Mott but I have read an article a few years back that it indeed does happen in SD. I read it in the Sioux Falls paper, I believe, about 5 or 6 years ago. I guess it wouldn't surprise me if it happens here too. A quick call out to Mott would solve the mystery!!


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Well, like I said before IT'S TRUE!!!! I should know, I had a left behind dog in my possesion for a weekend seeing if the dog could actually hunt. It was a female, not sure how old(no papers), and she had a litter of pups before she came up here. The guys that left her were going to send the papers up to the guy in Garrison that originally recieved the dog from them. The dog passed through several hands before it got to me, I was not impressed and gave the dog back. Not having a history on the dog had me worried, needless to say I didn't even know the dogs name! There were several people that had interest in the dog, so I'm sure it got a good home. Another reason I didn't care for the dog, it wasn't a hard enough hunter for me, I'm used to GSP's having their nose to the ground and going to town, not her. Who knows, these guys might have found her in a pound and got her for their trip up here. But I will say again, this is true in my case!!

H2OfowlND


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

There are people in this world that aren't good enough to have the priviledge to own a dog.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Aren't there any people from Mott out there reading this thread that can shed some light on this issue?? That's why I posted in the first place. I wanted to find out what really was happening.


----------

